
Neural Slime Volleyball (2015) - davidjjj
http://blog.otoro.net/2015/03/28/neural-slime-volleyball/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532467)

